# Oil Question?



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

I recently moved and can't find my yellow and red rocket fuel. I know it's here somewhere; I have found abu and penn oil.

Guess I have 2 questions: is the oil that comes with the 6500 mag elite and penn 525 up to the task or should I just buy some more yellow and red rocket fuel? ( I know this is qualitative, I cast to fish, but expct the best from my equipment.)
opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

If the abu oil has a red line on the tube it is red rocket fuel ( at least I have been told) As for the penn oil that comes with a 525..you might as well use motor oil...that stuff is too thick,IMO


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

barty b said:


> If the abu oil has a red line on the tube it is red rocket fuel ( at least I have been told) As for the penn oil that comes with a 525..you might as well use motor oil...that stuff is too thick,IMO


Hey Barty, as the man that introduced Abu to Rocket fuel I too thought the red stripe meant red oil - WRONG. 
It's yellow, a little thin unless you like being on the edge.

If you have the Penn oil in the same bottle as RF then it's red RF.

BB


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Thanks BB. So the oil that comes with the 525 mag is red RF? 
And yes,I live on the Edge! wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I have 2 diff type of oils in my 525mag box. One is darker than the other. I'm assuming the darker is RF and lighter is YF. What you think?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

All four of my 525 boxes had a little bottle (maybe 5 ml) of oil that's not labled. They are all about the same consistency and color. Is it Rocket Fuel? Red? Yellow? Motor oil?


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Black Beard said:


> Hey Barty, as the man that introduced Abu to Rocket fuel I too thought the red stripe meant red oil - WRONG.
> It's yellow, a little thin unless you like being on the edge.
> 
> If you have the Penn oil in the same bottle as RF then it's red RF.
> ...


Great thread here. As AtlantaKing mentioned, the tube from the 525Mag box, are we to take that as Red RF?

Thanks again!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

The abu's came with yellow even though there was a red stripe on the tube . The penns came usuaally with penn rocket which is red rocket .


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

huh.. I might be the only guy who has 3 different oils that came with the penn. One is clear, yellow, brown-ish. Whis one is which?


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Penn Synthetic*

What is the Penn Synthetic that comes in the black bottle. The color of that stuff is blue.

Bill


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

Okay, the small clear bottle with the white top that comes with Penn reels and can be anything from gin clear to dark brown is just a lubricating oil.

Some 525's have a bottle the same shape as the Rocket Fuel bottles but says 'Penn Formula', this is Red RF.

If it says 'Penn Express' then it is Yellow RF,

Phew, glad we go that sorted out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

On the Abu front, the only oil supplied
by TG was Yellow RF.

BB


----------



## BLUESMAN (Nov 4, 2003)

*Many thanks guys*

For extending the question as well as answering it!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Black Beard said:


> Okay, the small clear bottle with the white top that comes with Penn reels and can be anything from gin clear to dark brown is just a lubricating oil.
> 
> 
> 
> BB


Thats the juice I got..thick stuff


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Can you use the lub oil to put in bearings? I've been doing that for years. Hope I didn't ruin my reels.:redface:


----------



## Black Beard (Jan 25, 2001)

CrawFish said:


> Can you use the lub oil to put in bearings? I've been doing that for years. Hope I didn't ruin my reels.:redface:


Oil is oil, if it works for you do it.

Only limitation is heat. I used engine oil and fried it in my early casting years, The balls would be coated in carbon from excessive heat, otherwise no problems - BB


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

*Oil, Oil and More Oil*

I have been searching for a while for a small oil container with oil in it, and what type of oil it is. 3 in 1 comes in it's container with the long spout, too awkward for my carrying case of tackle tools, so I looked around and found a 3.2 oz plastic bottles of synthetic oil for small 2 stroke engines ...a $1.55 at Lowes that I am going to try.

Question: has anyone tried synthetic oil in their reel bearings?

I went onto synthetic oil sites and all they all claim that synthetic oil is "carbon deposit free"


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Bart,

I used to live on the edge with oil. Tournament RF was the oil for me. Problems came a little later as the power level increased. On the really GOOD hits being on the edge is not always the best approach. I learned through experience that red rocket oil has GREAT control characteristics early in the cast when that initial acceleration blowup is going to occur. This allows you to use less mags initially (heavy initial mags will kill distance) but have the mags there and available for the midcast appex fluff control. 

Been there.... 

Tommy


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Good point Tommy, I guess the fact that I compensate the high speed oil with more mag early in the cast might have something to do with my numbers,Coming from the likes of yourself or Neil, I will take that advice into serious consideration.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It's really all about coming to terms with a tune that works for you. Oil, mags, brake blocks, line level. Different combinations work best for different casters.

I do know that for me, as the skill level improved thicker oil really helped me get the initial hit fluff under control. Red rocket oil and 4-5 ceramic ultramag type magnets with 1/4-1/2 turn off on the set is what has proven to work best for me.

Tommy


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

when i really started doing the push pull with alot of authority i was blowing up every cast. i talked to tommy for advise. he told me that when you really start putting on the power you need to slow the reel down. i was using red rocket and started using
abu red stripe which came with one of my reels. solved the blow up problem and i seem to be able to open up the mags a little more on the initial hit.

frank


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Huh*

The oil with the red strip is Yellow rocket fuel ... even thinner .....


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

no matter what anyone says the abu oil seems thicker and it solved my problem. have also tried penn reel oil and it works also.

frank


----------

